# The Taco Paradox



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Tacos are awesome. The original 'Old el Paso' tacos that is.

Why is it that the Jumbo ones are shit. Well not completely shit, but not THE shit that the original ones are.

This is something that I have only realised in recent times. I thought I had just fallen out of love, but it was those "Jumbo" tacos, luring me in with their big curves, leaving me sated, but not truly pleasured.

This is a truth, and a gift that I bring to the AKFF masses.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

patwah said:


> Tacos are the spawn of the devil.
> 
> People should never get that happy about mince in big corn chip.


Infidel. You will be stoned. Then you will recant your blasphemy.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

patwah said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


Whilst I question the hygiene of the genitalia you are acquainting with, you provide example of another instance when bigger may not be better.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.zambrero.com/


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Doctors fingers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

mmm chimichangas


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe you mum went straight to the jumbo ones. The're shit.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I like tacos and genital odour. Not all tacos & genital odour mind you. Your good taco will have (from the bottom up) lettuce, meat sauce, cheese, salsa, sour cream, more lettuce, jalapeños, tomatoes, but needs cautious construction to ensure structural integrity. Your good genital odour will - oh, never mind.

I don't like jumbo tacos, but I don't mind a stand & stuff (knee trembler?). I also like enchiladas, burritos, quesadillas, fajitas & Salma Hayek, but you can keep your sombreros. Fish tacos are ace, I made my last ones with spanish mackerel, 'cos I didn't have any Mexican fish.

I'd love a good taco meat recipe that didn't depend on the administration of the (doubtless fine) products from Old EP though. Anyone got one?

Your mum _did_ ruin the canteen gra.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

gra said:


> Maybe. How big are the jumbo ones? Did they have them in 1979?


There the bsame size as your crack


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Gra : priceless. Had tears going down the cheeks ( sound like you did too at the time for different reasons).

Thanks for sharing!

Paul.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

sbd said:


> I'd love a good taco meat recipe that didn't depend on the administration of the (doubtless fine) products from Old EP though. Anyone got one?


Too easy.

Half a kilo of mince.
Large onion, diced.
Two cloves of garlic finely chopped.
Two heaped teaspoons of paprika.
Two heaped teaspoons of cumin.
One heaped teaspoon of black pepper.
Chilli powder (optional).
A dollop or two of tomato paste.
Kidney beans (definitely optional).
An amount of olive oil.

Fry onion and garlic in oil. Turn down heat and add spices. Add more oil if necessary. Fry spices for a minute or two. Turn up heat, add mince and keep chopping to ensure it separates into individual grains. Add tomato paste and stir through. If it gets too sticky add a touch of water. If you really think you need kidney beans then drain tin and wash thoroughly. Leave no hint of that clear claggy shite.

Shredded cheese into shell first so it softens. Then meat, jalepenos, tomato, lettice and mild salsa.
Bigger is better provided you proportion correctly.

Edit: Swap lettice for sprouts for that genitalia look. Gentle on the salsa.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

BWAHAHAH. Stop, just stop.
Australians talking tacos. Next it's fine felafel shops in S Korea.
Oh I think I just busted a rib. Ohhhh.

You've been duped. You're describing America's bastardization of the taco. That's a double bastardization!
Mince? Oy vey.
Those taco shells? Shit. No self respecting taco-eater uses those corn crisps that 9/10 of the times are stale and only slightly tastier than cardboard.
Eau de genitalia? That would be the cumin. Of course it is, with a name like that.

Tacos can be any number of meats, served on a small, soft, warmed corn tortilla, with a sprig or two of cilantro and a crumble of queso fresco, and a drizzle of a salsa and a lime wedge. They are usually served one at a time from street vendors for workers on their lunch break or disco-break. Salsa could be pico de gallo (chunky tomatoes onion chiles) or roasted red chile or green chile.

I've had lengua (braised beef tongue) buche (braised beef jowls) cabeza (braised beef head) carnitas (fried pork chunks) carne asada (grilled marinated beef flap meat) bif (braised beef) pollo asado (grilled marinated chicken) birria (braised goat) plus fish which is battered and fried usu in an egg batter and served on the tortilla w/ green cabbage and crema (kind of a Mexican sour cream) and salsa. None of these are minced. At most chopped or pulled.

I'll choose the carne asada as it is popular. I'll even [try to] convert units for you.

corn tortillas
1/2kilo beef flap meat (aka skirt steak) Flank steak could work, but not the same cut.
bunch of cilantro (coriander leaf) Chop a handful for the marinade and a handful for topping the tacos.
bunch of green onion sliced (scallions)
4 limes (3 juiced, 1 for garnish)
2 small jalapeno chiles or serranos (seeded and minced. There you go)
3 cloves garlic (crushed).
pinch (~1/2 t) of ground cumin
1 T vinegar
1 T oil (canola, olive whatever you typically use)
splash of beer (a light lager)
salt
black pepper

Season the meat well w/ salt n pepper.
In a small mixing bowl add the other ingredients and mix
pour marinade over flap steaks and mix well. A plastic zipper bag works well, but a bowl is good.
marinate for 1-3 hours

Heat the grill to 260C
toss the whole steaks on the grill for about 2min per side
let rest and then chop into bite size (1-2cm) pieces. be mindful of the meat grain. Cut against it for most tender bites.

put a small amount on a warmed tortilla w/ cilantro and a mild white cheese and a squeeze of lime. Chopped onion would not be too far off base. Top with salsa/hot sauce of your choice.
Eat until you can't anymore. Have the rest of the beer and go for seconds.



gra said:


> Red is evil of course. What did they get replaced with? Fcking apples.


Green ones of course.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You are of course correct Zed. After spending 6 nobths in the States I realised that I'dnever eaten Mexican before. I never had a tacos but, oh those beritos and the 28oz margaitas.

But I maintain that if you can call that stuff coffee, then we can call this stuff tacos.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Zed agrees. The jumbo ones are shit.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It's possible the big ones sit on the shelf longer, making them shit. Then again, the shells are shit, period.

Now coffee. I'd love to disagree, but I don't know the difference. I couldn't tell you where a coffee comes from just by drinking it. I drink what I can get. No latte, no au lait, no cappuccino, just coffee, and no Starbucks (generally too bitter).
My favorite coffee is actually Dutch, but I have to get rels to mail it to me because I can't get it in CA. Douwe Egberts Aroma Rood. Fine brew.

What's wrong w/ American coffee by comparison?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed said:


> Douwe Egberts


Good old Douwe Egbert is a garden variety bottom shelf coffee here. Go Itilian Zed. My favourite of the common supermarket coffees is Vittoria espresso.

It's not so much the coffee as they way it's made. No-one brews coffee here, no plungers, no drip filters. It's pretty much espresso or nothing. Stove top espresso machines are the go for at home, or the serious high pressure, high temperature job if you buy it. The bitterness comes from either over-brewing or too much water in the espresso.

I found it hard to find espresso anywhere in the States other than Starbucks. It was all day-old dilute dish water in warmed jugs. As Gra would say, I'd rather hit my dick with a hammer than drink that stuff.

But the burritos and gold tequila make up for it.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Zed said:


> What's wrong w/ American coffee by comparison?


Regularly served in buckets. Bigger is not better.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't do hard tacos (oversized cornchips) but my family love soft tacos / burritos. But yeah, made the Aussie way. I like avocado on mine.
I suspect the jumbo ones are even worse than the regular sized ones.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

And Gra, the Jam and cream doughnut is the food of the gods and should always be consumed after a bacon and egg burger.
Those wierdos down in NSW put their jam and cream on buns for some reason???? Maybe they can't make doughnuts in NSW. Buns are for hotdogs people.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Those wierdos down in NSW put their jam and cream on buns for some reason???? Maybe they can't make doughnuts in NSW.


Incorrect. We have both kinds. We're multicultural when it comes to baked goods with died red jam and mock cream.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Zed has left me feeling inadequate after his bollocking of the aussie family favorite taco with mince.

I agree though, big taco shells are shit, bigger shell = bigger mess.

What are you're thoughts on the flat bottom shell? The kid in the old el paso add seems pretty pleased about them....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Ado said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Those wierdos down in NSW put their jam and cream on buns for some reason???? Maybe they can't make doughnuts in NSW.
> ...


Gotta go the fresh cream.....


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> What are you're thoughts on the flat bottom shell?


Crap. The tight corners create stress raisers. Much more inclined to crack and drop the contents on your chinos. Who puts tacos down anyway?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Lectures from Americans on cuisine?!?

Next it it'll be Poms on bathing.....

World's gone mad I tells ya!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

troutfish said:


> Lectures from Americans on cuisine?!?


To be fair, mexican food is the exception ... and ribs ... and trad tequila ... and root beer ... and ... nup, that's about it.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

What about pink tacos?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

In NSW, Mexican food is anything they eat in Moe. Nonetheless, that looks like a fine thing thanks Zed, I'll give it a crack (not gra's crack). I'll do yours too Ado (accidental double entendres seem unavoidable in this thread), TexMex is still fine with me.

At our canteen (NSW), we could get cream buns, finger buns, jam & cream doughnuts, matches (millefeuille, not vestas), pies, pasties, sausage rolls, hot dogs (not kosher), iceblocks, Coke and mixed lollies. Someone told me they sold salad sandwiches as well. At my daughters's canteen it's all healthy now, except for an occasional nachos special, which everyone hates. When I make nachos, she loves them (I don't tell her they're vegetarian when I make them).

Seeing as I'm going to shunt this whole thread to Kitchen Scales eventually, I make guacamole like this...
2 perfectly ripe avocados mashed with the juice of a lime (half a lemon at a pinch)
Whole bunch of coriander destalked & roughly chopped
Half teaspoon salt
About 20 grinds black pepper
Very small amount cayenne pepper (optional but nice)
Combine well, then leave for about half an hour covered outside the fridge


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you have the Taco Bell chain in AUS?
Their newest thing is a shell with the Dorito Nacho Cheese finger die.
It's a taco in a Dorito, people!

I grew up on mince tacos, but then again I partially grew up in Minnesota. Too close to Canada.
I forgot a taco I've tried: chicharron. Pork cracklin tacos.

Yeah.

I know Douwe is low grade, but I like it. I like mellow (not dark roast), high octane coffee. It's a lot about the caffeine, anyway.
True not many use espresso brewers in USA.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kraley said:


> troutfish said:
> 
> 
> > Lectures from Americans on cuisine?!?
> ...


 :lol: 
You forgot pies and pavlova.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

There are about three Taco Bells in Australia.
I made a fast food pilgramage in the States. I tried Taco Bell once, only once.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I got good espresso in San Francisco and La Jolla, but not in LA or Las Vegas.

Please explain non dairy creamer.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Non dairy creamer is highly flammable. We like our explosions.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Zed said:


> Do you have the Taco Bell chain in AUS?
> Their newest thing is a shell with the Dorito Nacho Cheese finger die.
> It's a taco in a Dorito, people!


Tried one of these in Hawaii recently. Was good.

What's with all the corn chip hate? I know its not authentic but filings aside, when was the last time you opted for stale unleavened bread over a crunchy chip?

We do have a few Taco Bell in Aus but it has not taken off.

Whilst in Hawaii tried to sample as much US fastfood as possible. Much of its not bad, but WTF is with serving scones with fried chicken and calling them biscuits?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Pretty sure there are no Taco Bell's left here.

You can roll out scone dough, cover with a layer of sausage mince, roll up swiss roll style, slice into pinwheels & bake. Sausage biscuits! That's culinary art right there.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

What's with calling a cookie a biscuit?
Scone's are crumbly. Biscuits are bready.

A corn chip shell is like putting 5lb into a 2lb bag. They split and splinter and then thrash the roof of your mouth. Plus they always taste stale to me. Soft tortillas are more portable. I'll happily take 2 or 3 soft tacos in my pack with me on a MTB ride. Try that w/ the shells and you'll just end up with soggy shells.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Cookies are crumbly, biscuits are crumbly, scones are bready (but not leavened with yeast, they're soda bread). I don't think we can get the canned "biscuit" dough here that I read about from over there (more's the pity), which I imagine to be similar to scone dough (quite possibly erroneously). I have made sausage scone/biscuits though, and theys good.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, you're missing out there. The canned dough is really versatile. And they explode (see above) when you pop the seam to open them. Like a Christmas cracker. But you can't make a taco out of them.

I guess a scone and a biscuit are close --soda leavened. A scone is a lump, but biscuits are cut. Anyone else having deja vu? I swear I've had this discussion on here before.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I make scones with buttermilk, and I cut them.

Previous biscuit discussions here have centred on the precise number gra consumes in a sitting.

[edit] no you're right, white sausage gravy with biscuits from Zed.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Zed said:


> sarod420 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still pondering what Zed means by " white sausage gravy" with his biscuits!!
> ...


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Couldn't go the biscuit and gravy. Made me want to gag.

I forgot bagels. Awesome!
What's the fast food chain that has the sandwiches (rolls) with half a shredded cow and curley fries. Starts with an H I think. They were the business.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

OK, that white sausage gravy has just made me puke through my nostrils.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

sbd said:


> I make scones with buttermilk, and I cut them.


So tell me about those Korean felafel.

Hardees?
Arby's?
Hhhhhhave no idea.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

OK it may be Arby's (with the silent H).

Stop press, I see they are now in Australia.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Ado said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > troutfish said:
> ...


i think we stole Pav from the kiwi's didn't we?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Zed said:


> Do you have the Taco Bell chain in AUS?
> Their newest thing is a shell with the Dorito Nacho Cheese finger die.
> It's a taco in a Dorito, people!


Tried one of these in Hawaii recently. Was good.

What's with all the corn chip hate? I know its not authentic but filings aside, when was the last time you opted for stale unleavened bread over a crunchy chip?

We do have a few Taco Bell in Aus but it has not taken off.

Whilst in Hawaii tried to sample as much US fastfood as possible. Much of its not bad, but WTF is with serving scones with fried chicken and calling them biscuits?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

troutfish said:


> i think we stole Pav from the kiwi's didn't we?


I'm pretty sure she was Russian.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't know why there was the lag, bmf, but I answered you in the last page, and we got on the scone v biscuit tangent.
All over the humble taco.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Mmm, Arby's.

http://www.tntdownunder.com/news/weird/ ... s-sandwich


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Felafel is Seoul food.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Ado said:


> troutfish said:
> 
> 
> > i think we stole Pav from the kiwi's didn't we?
> ...


no, hang on, he plays for Freo....


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Zed said:


> Don't know why there was the lag, bmf, but I answered you in the last page, and we got on the scone v biscuit tangent.
> All over the humble taco.


Or did you. Maybe the forum feels my questions were unanswered.

or maybe im new master of double post, freestyling with them and doing things occy could only dream of


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ado said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Those wierdos down in NSW put their jam and cream on buns for some reason???? Maybe they can't make doughnuts in NSW.
> ...


Maybe now, 10 years ago I lived in NSW for 3 years and all I ever got was blank looks when I asked for a Jam and Cream doughnut. "You mean a bun??"
And yes, it has to be real cream.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cant write too busy eating.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> troutfish said:
> 
> 
> > Lectures from Americans on cuisine?!?
> ...


Jealousy is a curse Ken.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyhow, back to he good old Aussie taco.

I'm a fan, back hate the breakage issues with the oversize corn chips. So, enter the Buraco.... Make the taco as normal, then wrap the who.e thing in a tortilla, like a burrito. No spillage, but retain the crunchy corny goodness ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh, the good old 15c jam donut! Those were the days, when $1 bought you lunch!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

very far outside the box there.
Taco Bell has a chalupa. They take a soft tortilla and spread either bean paste or cheese sauce as glue and paste it to the outside of a shell. Taco bell is a leader in excessive caloric additions.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gra, I just read your post to my mrs and I've never seen her laugh so such in years.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And what's wrong with the battered sav? On a recent multi day kayak fishing trip I dined on many a battered sav as they were the only form of sustenance that was edible at the place we stayed. Eating them now has a warm comforting effect similar to putting on a rubber glove that has just come off someone else's hot sweaty hand.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> just come


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I use leftover pork roast in soft tacos (we call them burritos) Zed?
Having family over for Christmas and will be doing pork on the spit (marinade with a mix of pineapple syrup, honey, butter, garlic and salt) cooked over an open fire. It's pretty awesome as is, but would make a good taco too I reckon. Thinking boneless pork loin.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWuya0IAADFfgAAQUIWAAjArFAo/7//gMADZVDVPJkoeJpPUyb1TTQDQepjDQyZAyMQYmTQ0wNCMqe1BGGpoNA0yGRRaYQzI/fmefPqgYA8cVy0WJO6MqbYXUurnIlqWMROp7auGjwcCsEGIQo7rO9jITkFXNhVZ6gAfZCyIBvVn/lmxhZmWzrpAEx/KUExlkK+4YJOMZQzuTRL0CXUEIWcTtCx4a3/g+DCMkpRAnJJV7lMA9kXW5oNjvqsBjRXJtHGTOLz+O3B7nkVTkl7HXc+ZTNblQRFmJ7IYoiFNy/i7kinChINdk1oQ


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I never ate desert. There was never enough room after eating the entre. :shock:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Ado said:


> I never ate desert. There was never enough room after eating the entre. :shock:


I imagine it would have been gritty anyway.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

gritty. heh

oh yes you can use a spit roast pork for tacos.

red dont forget grandmas apple pie. noone in the family can replicate her crust.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

How come no-one picked me up the misspelling of entree. Ludites.

American desserts I love. Extremely photogenic, colourful, great to emmerse yourself in either hot or fozen. Could easily get lost in one without a compass. Ropes and hardware optional.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

you forgot the accent.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ado said:


> How come no-one picked me up the misspelling of entree. Ludites.
> 
> American desserts I love. Extremely photogenic, colourful, great to emmerse yourself in either hot or fozen. Could easily get lost in one without a compass.


Be careful what you wish for ;-)

Red's already as big as a house, but more like a treehouse than a McMansion.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't think dessert was actually a distinct dish in the good ole US of A, not after having donuts and jello on the same plate as the bacon and grits.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, my chordless keyboard is certainly having issues atm. Not sure I can blame it for all of it though. ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I love Southern food. There's so many ways that make use of absolutely everything that should be taken up by uni students. No wastage there.

Red-eye gravy is probably one of my favourite things in the world. You can't go wrong with pig fat and coffee.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Red eye gravy and cheesy grits

All you need for a full days fly fishing


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Tacos are for kids.
Dont mind a good Chilli Con Carne with some corn chips and a dollop of sour cream and garnished with some token chives. What gets me is if I order it from a takeaway I have to ask them to add some chillies to it.

WTF going on there????

Its CHILLII con Carne its expose to have chillies in it, if I want it to be with out any heat it should be the other way around. I go to Woolies to get some el passo Mexican something (all the same just folded differently) and all they have is mild and extra mild.....Fark!

If I went to Mexico would I have to ask them to add chillies?? I think not

Mexican to me should be like a good curry, make you break into a good sweat, your eyes water, your nose runs and you need to chug down at least 2 stubbies.

Gra I think you have some serous mummy issues. Time to face reality mate I think you were adopted. My mum use to add green capsican and celery to her spag boll, maybe I was adopted to.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

At least if he's adopted, Lurlene isn't really his sister. Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

gra said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > At least if he's adopted, Lurlene isn't really his sister. Every cloud has a silver lining.
> ...


It's better when they don't have two heads however.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This has been a fun thread. I've laughed as hard as reading about Golden Rainbows.

So in conclusion, before this thread goes away off the page or is sent to the scales, I made some chicken tacos on Sunday for NFL.
Took a whole bird and browned it in a hot pan w/ bacon grease (that's a staple, right?). Then into the crock pot with a pint of salsa and set it to Low for the day. After about 6hours, I removed the bird and stripped the meat from the bone and shredded it in a bowl.

Served on warm soft tortillas w/ fresh onion, cilantro and a splash of hot sauce.
Not much technique, as the salsa was from a jar, but it makes the house stink purdy and it tastes really good.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Then there's the mexihexaflexagon





Made taco meat from scratch last night -

1.5kg gravy beef
rubbed with a mixture of
1tbs salt
2tsp ground cumin
2tsp chilli powder
1tsp onion powder
1tsp garlic powder
1tsp ground black pepper

Layered in a slow cooker with
2 onions halved & sliced
1 green capsicum sliced
1 red capsicum sliced
1 long green chilli sliced
1 jalapeño sliced

Cooked on low for 10 hours (no added liquid)
Meat removed, shredded & added back in, seasoning corrected (more salt), cooked for another hour.

Eaten in soft tortillas with cheese, pickled jalapeños & salsa. Was good (fortunately, as I have enough for 3 more dinners).


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That was creative. Food + Origami = funilicious.

Nice job on the tacos, but you lost me at gravy beef. I don't know the term/cut. Everything else is tasty. Well played. The tacos will be better on round 2 like chili or spag sauce. But you had to wait 11hours to eat? Torture.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Zed said:


> you lost me at gravy beef.


The rise of the industrial butcher (supermarket vs artisan) in Australia, means that less popular named cuts (flank, skirt...) are getting harder to find these days. Gravy beef is (I think) probably shin, so needs long cooking to gelatinise nicely, but worth the wait. I did it overnight, not slavering over a hot pot ;-) .

Loving the slow cooker, there'll be more overnighters coming up.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

sbd said:


> Made taco meat from scratch last night -
> 
> 1.5kg gravy beef
> rubbed with a mixture of
> ...


Sounds great SBD. Where do you get your tortilla's? I've really only seen the long life ones in the kits and not a fan. They smell like crack sweat. I imagine a semi fresh one would be much better.

I had welfare tacos again tonight. Standard size so they were ok but SWMBO undercooked shells slightly by keeping them together when in oven. There was too much squeeze, not enough crunch and the guts fell out my taco.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

badmotorfinger said:


> Where do you get your tortilla's? I've really only seen the long life ones in the kits and not a fan.


Sadly, I used Old El Paso this time, which is specifically what I'm trying to avoid. I do buy the separate packs rather than the kits which are somewhat better, but I'm hearing you. Next stop for me is a tortilla press, some masa harina, then home rolled all the way. Check out fireworksfoods.com.au.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I worship at the altar of American food. Zed, every recipe you post here has me drooling like pavlov's pup.
Please provide recipes for gumbo, hot wings with blue cheese dressing, cornbread and fried chicken


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I remembered another taco:
Tacos dorados (*Golden tacos)

Mix a batch of mashed potatoes (2-4 pots boiled and mashed. Leftovers are perfect if you ever have any) w/ minced onion and a minced chile (your choice serrano or jalapeno or chile of similar heat) 
salt and pepper
an egg
a bit (~1/4 C) bread crumbs to bind w egg

Put a spoon full of mix into a soft corn tortilla and spread across the diameter, and gently fold in half to make the taco shape. Make 6-8 like this and drop the bunch in to deep fat.
Fry until golden. 
These will be somewhere between crispy and pliable, so you can fill it with regular taco condiments.

I used to get these off a lunch truck (roach coach). They were only made once a week and I would race to the truck to make sure I got mine.
3-4 is a nice lunch. 6 if you're not going back to work or for dinner.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> I worship at the altar of American food. Zed, every recipe you post here has me drooling like pavlov's pup.
> Please provide recipes for gumbo, hot wings with blue cheese dressing, cornbread and fried chicken


Sam you should watch "diners drive ins and dives"


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

You can buy tortillas in the fresh bread section at woolies that whilst they are not fresh baked, they are not long life either. They have a shelf life of about 2 weeks. Mission wraps from memory.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm not sure why but I was quite exited to see this thread appear on my 'new posts' page after a week or so lay off.

Well done badmotorfinger on this most excellent post!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Well done badmotorfinger on this most excellent post!


Ted, is that you? Party on dudes!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Couldn't wait for the tortilla press, or the masa - went manual with flour.

2 cups SR flour
1tsp salt
3 tsp peanut oil
3/4 cup warm milk

Mix flour, salt & oil, then slowly add milk to form a rough dough. Knead for a couple of minutes on a floured bench with floured hands, form into a ball & allow to rest for 30 mins, covered with cling wrap. Divide into 8 pieces, form into flattened balls & rest again for 15 mins, covered. Form into larger flattened discs, then roll out as thin as possible. Don't be too anal about getting them round, they're home made after all. Get a dry pan medium hot, cook for approx 30 sec per side, or until pleasing brown spots form. Take step by step photographs (optional).










































Should'a cleaned the plate, but hungry peanut gallery prevented such niceties. Not bad for first go, quicker to make than a walk to Woolies, no crack sweat smell. All eaten, happy faces.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Made taco's after seeing this post.

The flat bottom taco shells are shit too! Had 3 of 4 kids in tears because of untimely spills after taco shell integrity is broken. Tortilla's rule!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Im not sure how an 8 page taco fest on a fishing site never got around to the good ole Fish Taco.

You always get a cock-eyed look when you mention that is what's for dinner, but if you get past the name they really are amazing, quick to make and a very fresh taste.

Shamelessly stolen from http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/fish-tacos

Ingredients 
10 flour or corn tortillas

For the fish marinade
5 firm white fish filets, boneless
2 tbsp olive oil
60 ml (¼ cup) fresh lime juice
pinch of salt
2 tbsp chopped coriander
1 tsp of cayenne pepper or mild chilli powder

For the cabbage salad
1 red onion, thinly sliced
¼ cup coarsely chopped coriander
2 cups freshly shredded white cabbage

For the bajar sauce
240 g (1 cup) light sour cream
100 g (⅓ cup) plain yoghurt
½ tsp mild chilli powder, or to taste 
1 tbsp lime juice
pinch of salt

For the chipotle salsa fresca
Just buy salsa.

Place the fish fillets in a large, shallow dish and brush with olive oil. Pour over lime juice, a sprinkle of salt, chopped coriander and half of the cayenne pepper. Allow the marinade to infuse the fish for 30 minutes - 2 hours in the fridge.

In the meantime, toss together the cabbage salad ingredients.

To make the salsa, mix the chopped tomato, onion, chilli, garlic and coriander in a bowl. Drizzle with lime juice and olive oil. Add a pinch of cumin and some sea salt and stir through. Set aside.

To make the bajar sauce, mix sour cream, yoghurt, chilli powder, lime juice and salt in a bowl.

Preheat a grill or barbeque to medium-low.

On a very clean, grate brush the grill with oil and place the fish, seasoning side down, to cook. Sprinkle the rest of the chilli on the top side of the fish and cook for about 2-3 minutes each side, or until the fish is cooked through.

Transfer the fish to a clean platter, rest for 10 minutes and then slice into thick strips.

Heat the tortillas by placing them on the barbeque grill for about 1 minute each side.

To serve, place a warm tortilla on a plate, add a few chunks of fish, drizzle with the bajar sauce,and add a handful of salsa and cabbage salad. Make a small fold along the bottom edge of the tortilla and close from both sides, creating a little parcel that won't drip out the base.


----------

